# “We noticed you were unable to complete a delivery”



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Uber eats. It seems someone reported me Falsely and claimed I didn’t deliver the food. I recorded most of my deliveries using dash cam. Is this something I can contest or do they not care about my side of the story? I have a feeling uber won’t even disclose who reported me. 3 people didn’t tip me yesterday so I assume it was one of them, but all 3 were deliveries requiring pictures of the drop off which i did as well

It’s the 2nd time I’ve been Reported falsely in 2 months. Is this all a game of chance hoping I get the leasT amount Of scumbags to deliver to otherwise I’m deactivated?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Uber eats. It seems someone reported me Falsely and claimed I didn't deliver the food. I recorded most of my deliveries using dash cam. Is this something I can contest or do they not care about my side of the story? I have a feeling uber won't even disclose who reported me. 3 people didn't tip me yesterday so I assume it was one of them, but all 3 were deliveries requiring pictures of the drop off which i did as well
> 
> It's the 2nd time I've been Reported falsely in 2 months. Is this all a game of chance hoping I get the leasT amount Of scumbags to deliver to otherwise I'm deactivated?


No, they don't care. There's many more ants out there.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Uber eats. It seems someone reported me Falsely and claimed I didn't deliver the food. I recorded most of my deliveries using dash cam. Is this something I can contest or do they not care about my side of the story? I have a feeling uber won't even disclose who reported me. 3 people didn't tip me yesterday so I assume it was one of them, but all 3 were deliveries requiring pictures of the drop off which i did as well
> 
> It's the 2nd time I've been Reported falsely in 2 months. Is this all a game of chance hoping I get the leasT amount Of scumbags to deliver to otherwise I'm deactivated?


Who cares about false reports. Best thing about UE is all the free food! Take advantage and stop worrying. Having a dash cam to try to cover your ass for a delivery??? Get real man. This gig is replaceable. Theres 5 other food delivery services alone.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

No, it ain't gonna make no diff. They're just hustling Uber for a free meal. Uber believes them & not you.


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

8 months ago I pick up 3 drunks at 2am. 3 separate dropoff locations. They were kinda annoying but nothing out of the ordinary. Get an alert that $45 was reversed from my Uber wallet account thing. I call Uber and they said the pax claimed I just drove by them and never picked them up. So I then say to support "cant you see in your system that I went to all 3 locations?" To which they reply "yes i see you completed the stops but is it possible they werent in the vehicle?" To whichi say "do you mean I forgot to pick them up and didnt notice anyone in my car or no one getting out at each dropoff?" They said "yes". haha!! i ended up getting the money put back in. I'm sure Uber, like idiots, just took a loss.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> This gig is replaceable. Theres 5 other food delivery services alone.


Sharp post!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Sharp post!


Am I wrong? These drivers always catering to these rideshares and deliveries services like theres not other ones. Worrying about acceptance rates and cancellations? Lol who cares if you get deactivated? Take advantage of these companies just like they try to take advantage of you.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

That has happened to me too. Unfortunately, there are animals out there that wanna scam the system especially now in this time of crisis where they have the option of "contactless delivery" so you leave the food at their door and then they claim that they never recieved it


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Am I wrong?


No. A "sharp post" from me is the highest compliment round these parts.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Not telling anyone else what to do but personally, I would push back and not let it go, especially if I was deactivated as a result. Even if not, I would state my case, professional and respectively that is. This is potentially both fraud and wrongful termination if deactivated IMO and it ruins it for everyone else. Just because it's only rideshare or food delivery and often viewed as only temp or side work, it makes no difference IMO.

I would think these companies would want to help combat this problem as well as drivers stealing food. If we keep just accepting it, it won't change. They could set the apps up so that the customer has to hit accept or that the driver has arrived before the driver is prompted to leave the food or hand it off as one example of the things they could implement but they won't so long as we continue to tolerate this behavior.

Smartphones have enough capability to know that we arrived at location and possibly moved from our vehicles to the drop off. I can't speak for anyone else but I would opt into that, only while working, if they do not already have that data or can't legally use it. In the meantime, dash cams and photos could help if you care enough to do so but be aware of your privacy laws before doing so.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Now is a good time to setup your *2nd* UE delivery account and make the first delivery on it as back-up. (Just need different Ph & email)


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

New Uber Eats driver here (hi), as for customers claiming they didn't receive their food, are you guys not using the "take a photo" option in the app when you drop off the food? I'll take a photo of the house or apartment door as I'm approaching, and unless it specifically says to not knock, I'll give a quick knock/doorbell ring.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> No, it ain't gonna make no diff. They're just hustling Uber for a free meal. Uber believes them & not you.


This reminds me of a friend of mine that was a manager at a major cafeteria chain's location in DeKalb County, GA. He was always dealing with customers that would eat half of a piece of fried chicken and then complain that it wasn't cooked properly. He said that management told him that that was just "customer leakage".


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> That has happened to me too. Unfortunately, there are animals out there that wanna scam the system especially now in this time of crisis where they have the option of "contactless delivery" so you leave the food at their door and then they claim that they never recieved it


This street goes both way though. Who's to say I didnt drop it off?


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> This street goes both way though. Who's to say I didnt drop it off?


Who u think they gonna believe? You the ant or their precious customers


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Who u think they gonna believe? You the ant or their precious customers


I think you missed understood me. Sometimes I will say I delivered the food but whos to say I did. Two way street.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Pssst.... A little birdie told me that you can eat 1 out of every 10 meals delivered with no problems.

A 90% success rate is pretty darned good.

That little birdie told me that you should pick your spots wisely, though. 

Maybe you weren't given a gate code/bldg number... ...and didn't have good phone signal....

Or, maybe, if the order smells damn near like Ma's cooking, you ended up " spilling it on the floorboard"

Our avian friends chirp little wisdom nuggets at us, if we only bother to listen...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Pssst.... A little birdie told me that you can eat 1 out of every 10 meals delivered with no problems.
> 
> A 90% success rate is pretty darned good.
> 
> ...


A couple free meals a day for the last few months maybe??? Trying some new spots I never new about. Best thing about UE for sure.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've only had one missed delivery and I never heard from the customer or from Uber.


----------



## bebelion (Nov 16, 2020)

I’ve gotten the message about not completing a delivery a couple of times, and I never could figure out why I got the message. I just let it go. Could it be that I took a trip and then canceled before I got to the restaurant?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

bebelion said:


> I've gotten the message about not completing a delivery a couple of times, and I never could figure out why I got the message. I just let it go. Could it be that I took a trip and then canceled before I got to the restaurant?


Not sure, could be customer fraud. I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Jason15215 said:


> 8 months ago I pick up 3 drunks at 2am. 3 separate dropoff locations. They were kinda annoying but nothing out of the ordinary. Get an alert that $45 was reversed from my Uber wallet account thing. I call Uber and they said the pax claimed I just drove by them and never picked them up. So I then say to support "cant you see in your system that I went to all 3 locations?" To which they reply "yes i see you completed the stops but is it possible they werent in the vehicle?" To whichi say "do you mean I forgot to pick them up and didnt notice anyone in my car or no one getting out at each dropoff?" They said "yes". haha!! i ended up getting the money put back in. I'm sure Uber, like idiots, just took a loss.


Uber can see where they were by their phones


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Uber eats. It seems someone reported me Falsely and claimed I didn't deliver the food. I recorded most of my deliveries using dash cam. Is this something I can contest or do they not care about my side of the story? I have a feeling uber won't even disclose who reported me. 3 people didn't tip me yesterday so I assume it was one of them, but all 3 were deliveries requiring pictures of the drop off which i did as welly
> 
> It's the 2nd time I've been Reported falsely in 2 months. Is this all a game of chance hoping I get the leasT amount Of scumbags to deliver to otherwise I'm deactivated?


According to current issues with UberEat app, I couldn't say 100% that it was reported by customers.
Our phone location detected by Uber server is wrong ( Navigation still works but Uber server is detecting wrong). 
When you dropped the food at customer house, Uber server still believes that you dropped food at difference location.
I want to encourage you to ask to Uber if "it was reported by a customer or Uber system detect on its own".
Good luck.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> According to current issues with UberEat app, I couldn't say 100% that it was reported by customers.
> Our phone location detected by Uber server is wrong ( Navigation still works but Uber server is detecting wrong).
> When you dropped the food at customer house, Uber server still believes that you dropped food at difference location.
> I want to encourage you to ask to Uber if "it was reported by a customer or Uber system detect on its own".
> Good luck.


Yeah youre right. I asked uber about it once and they said that the system automatically generated that message however it was due to me canceling an order, which is interesting. If you cancel a certain number of orders, uber generates that message apparently but the algo has to be some sort of pattern and/or number of orders they don't like


----------



## sre94 (Mar 30, 2017)

I get these at least once a month. What makes no sense is that the customer always tips and never leaves a thumbs down

If it were me, I would not tip and thumbs down if I didn't get my food! I think it's just some weird glitch in the system


The one that killed me was the time a customer didn't leave the gate code, and did not answer her phone, and Uber said it was ok to cancel the delivery. Then a day later, they left me a threatening email about canceling deliveries


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> No, they don't care. There's many more ants out there.


That statement is so true they really care about no one How do you deal with somebody that just doesn't care?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Uber eats. It seems someone reported me Falsely and claimed I didn't deliver the food. I recorded most of my deliveries using dash cam. Is this something I can contest or do they not care about my side of the story? I have a feeling uber won't even disclose who reported me. 3 people didn't tip me yesterday so I assume it was one of them, but all 3 were deliveries requiring pictures of the drop off which i did as well
> 
> It's the 2nd time I've been Reported falsely in 2 months. Is this all a game of chance hoping I get the leasT amount Of scumbags to deliver to otherwise I'm deactivated?


Always blame on app and app operator(s).

I know the truth laying somewhere, It could the phone was hacked and carrier did not relay the signal faithfully.

But WTH, you're just an ant.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Always snap pictures of the food on the porch if possible.
Send those pics to uber of the food .
Do not worry. Go on twitter uber site post the pictures .
This will become common soon.
Unemployment is running out. People do not have the money .
Just report it as never arrived Once a week . Free food !


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> That statement is so true they really care about no one How do you deal with somebody that just doesn't care?


He who has the juice wins

if you need them more than they need you...you are f-ed 
Basic life
Work
Love

As a driver you are not only at the mercy of Uber 
You are at the mercy of stupid drivers 
(Like in the other thread)

The driver with the servant mentality 
I once worked at a place that didn't pay people.
I was gone in 2 weeks 
Others left at 4 weeks 
One guy stayed 2 months (and called me to borrow money &#128514;&#128514;
I laughed


----------

